# Vaping and allergies



## Resistance (29/12/17)

@Silver @Carnival
hi guys can anyone of you start a thread about allergies and so forth.I can't do it,tried but fail everytime.basically its about allergies to certain fruits.
we had a talk about this before but I feel there a new members that still didn't see out posts and I also want an add on of the fruits that other members are aware of that we might not be.
here's a link to fruit allergies aswell.
https://www.news-medical.net/health/Fruit-Allergies.aspx
my fear is we take it into our lungs and not our stomachs so we are basically directly taking it into our bloodstream.
apples 
peanuts
pineapple
coconut.
not sure about artificial flavours but the awareness should be out there to keep our vaping community safe.
thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

and gal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Hi @Resistance
Am starting this thread for you in the health matters subforum
Will move those posts you put in one of the juice review threads. They will appear above this when we have moved them.
In future, please feel free to start your own thread in the relevant subforum.
(To start a new thread, you just go to the subforum and click on the blue button near the top right that says "post a new thread". Using a normal browser is much easier.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

thanks @silver.I have been trying but it does not seem to work.whenever I press that button or want to upload pics its almost as the page refreshesh and the posts disappear or it seem to freeze.


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Hi @Resistance

When you press the blue button on the right as follows:




Then, yes, all the posts do disappear and you get the following screen:




Just add in the thread title, type in the post content in the big box and press the left blue button at the bottom "create thread"

To upload images, you just click on the blue button below a post which is called "upload a file". Then you will see what you have uploaded and you can add the image inline by clicking on the little blue button which says "Full Image". It then puts the image in where your cursor position is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

Hi @Silver .thanks for explaining. maybe I should go onto the PC for that.tried Tapatalk too.I need to see where I'm going wrong


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/17)

I don't know if this helps but all fruits are made up of tons of chemicals. Below is a list of chemicals to be found in a Banana:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Resistance said:


> Hi @Silver .thanks for explaining. maybe I should go onto the PC for that.tried Tapatalk too.I need to see where I'm going wrong



As I said to you earlier, its much easier on the PC with a normal browser 
Incidentally, much of the forum's functionality is not available on Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

@Puff the Magic Dragon .I hope it will help someone.


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

@Raindance If you're concerned, you might want to Google vaping and allergies.

I've come across some old posts going back to 2015, from @Derick of Skyblue and he said, 

"Food allergies are caused by proteins - these are all artificial flavours and contain no proteins. Someone allergic to peanut butter for example can vape peanut butter e-liquid if it is made with an artificial flavour.

Once you get into the naturally extracted flavours though then yeah, it could contain allergens. TFA has one or two flavours that contain allergens, but they state it boldly on their bottles and their website

Most e-liquid manufacturers stay away from any flavouring that contain allergens - nobody wants to have someone report a problem with their juice






There are a few people that are allergic to PG however and I have heard rumors of even fewer that have an issue with VG. But perhaps allergy is a strong word for they way most of these people react PG/VG, more of a 'sensitivity' than an allergic reaction. 

Having said that, we have encountered someone that breaks out in hives when they get near PG, and that is definitely an allergic reaction.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/skyblue-vaping-juice-reviews.t3727/page-3

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I don't know if this helps but all fruits are made up of tons of chemicals. Below is a list of chemicals to be found in a Banana:
> View attachment 117580
> [/QUOTE
> 
> @Puff the Magic Dragon I was going to rate your post as informative, but changed it to funny - how much of that info would anyone retain lol. You do come up with unusual things - like the drip-tips that you showed me!


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Quite frankly, if anyone has an allergy (not just a sensitivity) , the best would be for them to find out from the mixologist exactly what goes into the liquid and then take that to a medical expert in allergies for an opinion. If I had a food allergy that was life-threatening e.g. an allergy to peanuts, I certainly wouldn't take any chances.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

@Hooked I agree I would not take chances either but not all mixologist put there recipes on there bottles.all it says is it contain pg ,VG and flavourings and give it an over the moon name.and sometimes the smell is so wonderful who wouldn't want to taste it


----------



## Resistance (29/12/17)

I miss a few things I ate during my childhood and would not mind having a taste of it once more.


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

Resistance said:


> @Hooked I agree I would not take chances either but not all mixologist put there recipes on there bottles.all it says is it contain pg ,VG and flavourings and give it an over the moon name.and sometimes the smell is so wonderful who wouldn't want to taste it



@Resistance If the mixologists had to put a list of ingredients on the bottles, they'd have to use bigger bottles! But surely if someone has an allergy they could phone /email the mixologist, explain why they need to know what ingredients are used and the mixologist MUST give that info if it's for medical reasons. Mind you, I suppose many peeps might pretend that it's for medical reasons, so perhaps the request could come from a medical practioner?


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

@Hooked as true as that is.ek verstaan.
my point is this...I'm not asking for there resipes.but label the fact that there is allergens in your products like the blue sky people does.if they are really that professional all of them should do it.
after my experience I'm not into flavour and believe me I want to try out a few flavours.yes you are right there are quite a lot of people out there that would steal recipes and reproduce it but that is not the aim here.
the aim is list your allergens like blue sky does and add it either on their packaging or on the bottle itself.
and then for the end user,our vaping comunity to add the flavours that we should look out for.
keep your secrets list your allergens.
think about it this way if someone should suffer anaphylaxis would you reason the same.
luckily thus far no one has yet ,or no one complained yet.
it seems everybody's asking about allergies and I am the only one that suffered reaction

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

just like the link you sent me.here a copy and paste.
"quote "
Once you get into the naturally extracted flavours though then yeah, it could contain allergens. TFA has one or two flavours that contain allergens, but they state it boldly on their bottles and their website."
now this is a flavour company I would trust and I would support just due to disclosure


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/346...d-cause-deadly-reactions-and-chemical-asthma/


----------



## Resistance (30/12/17)

http://vaping360.com/sides effects ova pongee/


----------

